# Valentine Marshall on reading scripture



## Reformed Covenanter (Feb 14, 2020)

So that I cannot but call upon, and encourage all much, that tender their own weal, to fall on with more boldness and eagerness, upon the reading of the holy Scriptures, seeing now it is so infallibly proved by this man of a thousand, that it is the very Word of God that’s reached to them in that Translation, that they have before them in the tongue, wherein they were born. We of this Nation have great cause to bless God, for that learned Prince [King James I], that caused our last and best Translation: which hath gained an high Testimony, from a learned Writer of a foreign Country: when he calls it the most accurate Translation of the English. ...

He that takes the Bible as it lies, will get most good by it. See _Neh._ 8. 13, 14. Read every day, _Josh._ 1. 8. all the days of our lives,_ Deut._ 17. 19. _Psal._ 119. 96. _Alphonsus_ King of _Arragon,_ read the Bible over fourteen times, with some Comments upon it. Read in thine own book; the King was to write him out a Copy of the Law for his own peculiar use, _Deut._ 17. 18._ Theodesius_ the second had writ out the New Testament with his own hand. Men shoot best in their own Bows: work best with their own Tools. _David_ did best with his own Scrip, and Sling. ...

For more, see Valentine Marshall on reading scripture.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Feb 14, 2020)

P.S. How ironic that I should post something by a person with this name on such a day of vanity.


----------



## Tom Hart (Feb 14, 2020)

Reformed Covenanter said:


> P.S. How ironic that I should post something by a person with this name on such a day of vanity.


Ha! I was going to mention that. It wasn't intentional?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Feb 14, 2020)

Tom Hart said:


> Ha! I was going to mention that. It wasn't intentional?



It was me stirring the pot as usual.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pergamum (Feb 15, 2020)

You did that on purpose didn't you! Mentioning Valentine on Valentine's Day? Clever. Is this what 3-D Chess look like?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Feb 15, 2020)

Pergamum said:


> You did that on purpose didn't you! Mentioning Valentine on Valentine's Day? Clever. Is this what 3-D Chess look like?



I did it on purpose, yes.


----------

